# Belkin PF60 $153.59 shipped



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I just picked up the Belkin PF60 for $153.59 shipped. When I put it in my cart this weekend, it was $144.99 shipped. I figured I had better pull the trigger while I could. 

http://www.buy.com/prod/belkin-pureav-pf60-home-theater-power-console-belkin-pureav-pf60-home/q/loc/101/207514357.html

I like the triggerable outlets. My plan is to use these for my Behringer EP2500 and some fans for the entertainment center.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Was that through Amazon? I have seen wild price swings on Amazon for things I've been considering buying, but had not yet. Every time I log in it's a new price. They must have some algorithm to optimize pricing based on perceived demand and their actual supply.

I have a Belkin unit with the trigger outlets and it is nice. Makes setting up a full system much easier, when you can trigger power amps independently.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I can't believe I forgot the link. LOL I just added it.

I can't wait to get it. It'll solve a couple of problems that I have.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Anthony said:


> Was that through Amazon? I have seen wild price swings on Amazon for things I've been considering buying, but had not yet. Every time I log in it's a new price. They must have some algorithm to optimize pricing based on perceived demand and their actual supply.


You can use camelcamelcamel.com to track prices on Amazon. It's a great tool.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

A bit off topic but i have noticed the same thing on Amazon several times. For example my Tablesaw fluctuated $200 in 3 weeks, it kept going up and up that i finally pulled the trigger before it went any higher.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I never buy from Amazon unless it's a good deal. The tracking site I posted would have been nice years ago, but it's much appreciated now.  

I've been loading up on blu rays like crazy. I just got the Die Hard box set last night for $25 shipped. Before Christmas I got the Harry Potter set (1-6) for $28 shipped. The 30 Year Anniversary Edition of Close Encounters is $7.99 right now. I bought it at $8.99 last week.

I'm just like a woman at a shoe sale when it comes to cheap blu rays.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

FYI, this jumped up to $194.99 now. 

Fedex will be delivering mine tomorrow. I can't wait!


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

Just to revive this thread, just ordered one of these in black from www.buy.com for $119.99. Great deal if you are looking for a power conditioner.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

For $119 that is a great deal. I might have to pick one up. Thanks for the thread bump...:T


P.S. I couldn't resist, I just ordered one. With tax $127.49 shipped, Not bad.......:clap:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I ordered the Belkin yesterday and I got it today, Wow, With free shipping I never expected it the next day. This is my first purchase with Buy.com and I am impressed. I will hook everything up tonight and have a bit more piece of mind that my equipment is protected better than it was. Nice...


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I live in an older rental house with only two pronged unpolarized outlets in the living room. My system is plugged into a power strip (not a surge suppressor strip) with a cheater plug on it, this is the only way I can get power. I see my lights dimming when the fridge or HVAC system kicks on, so I would like to protect my gear.

Will the Belkin be effective in the event of a power surge or other catastrophe while hooked to a cheater plug?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Is there any way for you to maybe run an extension from a grounded plug to your system? There is a ground connection on the back of the unit so you could run a seperate ground wire if possible. In any event although not recommended to run in an ungrounded service I would think the Beldin would still be a better choice for you then if you just have cheap power strips and you would still get the advantage of continuous conditioned power going to your HT. Plus the LCD screen is a good way to monitor your power usage.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I should ask my landlord to upgrade the electrical, maybe an extension can be run under the house in the crawlspace.

There is a little bit of noise in the line, although you have to put your ear up to the tweeter to hear it. This might be a problem when I get high efficiency speakers and I would like to squash it now, especially for only $120.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes for $120 it is a good deal. I got it all connected today and I will say the first thing I noticed is the hiss in my speakers, although it wasn't too bad, is now silent. Also it is nice to be able to just turn on the reciever and the rest of the system powers up on delay so after the reciever turns on then 10 seconds later the amps come on and without any type of thump. My sat box and projector are set to always on so the sat box won't reboot everytime and the PJ will power down correctley with the fans running until the lamp is cool. So far I will say it is definitley worth the money. :clap:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I am going to read up on this some more, it seems like a great deal. I have never felt the need to have a power conditioner, until this house. 

Any other worthy deals I should be looking at?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I assemble industrial power centers and surge suppressors. APC is one of our competitors. I asked an engineer at work about the PF60 and it's square wave regeneration vs. the APC H15 and it's sine wave regeneration. His advice was to go with APC, Furman, or Panamax.

My landlord is so cool. I asked for grounded outlets in my living room, and he asked me where I wanted them placed. Maybe I should ask for a whole house surge suppressor, then perhaps I need not buy anything. :innocent:


----------



## Sousa (Apr 5, 2011)

tesseract said:


> I assemble industrial power centers and surge suppressors. APC is one of our competitors. I asked an engineer at work about the PF60 and it's square wave regeneration vs. the APC H15 and it's sine wave regeneration. His advice was to go with APC, Furman, or Panamax.
> 
> My landlord is so cool. I asked for grounded outlets in my living room, and he asked me where I wanted them placed. Maybe I should ask for a whole house surge suppressor, then perhaps I need not buy anything. :innocent:


did he explain why? just curious. any serious disadvantage?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

He said that the Belkin clips the wave, limiting power at peak demand. The APC sine wave regeneration is not prone to this.

This was told to me in hushed tones, as APC is a bad "word" there.  But the H15 is the best for the dough.

This doesn't mean the the Belkin is bad, only that APC, and especially Furman and Panamax, which are more expensive, are better.


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

How many of us are really limiting the peak power on any of our power amplifiers? My guess is very few if any. A 15amp circuit is capable of 1800watts, and with the 80% imposed electrical code rule that works out to 1440watts. I have two Emotiva power amplifiers, XPA-5 & XPA-2, as well as an SVS PB12-Plus DSP subwoofer on the same 15amp circuit, and at ear bleeding levels I've hardly pushed 6amps total if that. These power conditioner companies offer up so many impressive electrical words/phrases and technically they may be right, but when if ever do these limits ever come into play. Not often.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Peak power is affected by the capacity of the power shot I'm an amp. A square wave of the same amplitude can provide more power than a sine wave if the source has the current availabe. Either way the limit is the amp ps disharche rate compared to the musical demand. 

The problems with regeneration units are more related to how power supplies behave with what is in effect extreme noise. I have seen some simply not operate on some non sine wave outputs. If the unit works, the filtering in the ps mostly makes the matter moot. Capacity of batteries is different question.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

LCSeminole said:


> These power conditioner companies offer up so many impressive electrical words/phrases and technically they may be right, but when if ever do these limits ever come into play. Not often.


Often enough. http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...rs-amps/50715-lights-dim-bass.html#post465689

Although merely adding a power conditioner and ignoring the home electrical is not recommended.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Back down to $119 today......:clap:


----------

